# Project Log 3



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

The proposed opening of my story. I haven't gone through and edited anything yet. More or else, this is a rough draft of my rough draft as everything I put here probably will.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

No sound was heard in the hall except for a flurry of hushed voices and the soft whisper of rustling feathers. There was a moment of silence as the owner’s of said noise reached their destination. One reached a hand to knock loudly on the door which was met with no reply. The pair turned to each other with exasperated expression.
“I knew this would happen even though he promised not to stay up until all hours of the night and to get up in time this morning!” exclaimed a very flustered and stressed looking young man who looked as though he hadn’t gotten enough sleep. 
His companion shook her head and rolled her eyes, “You’ve given our dear prince too much credit…like always.” She batted him playfully with a wing and turned back to the door, resting a hand upon the handle to open it. 
“But Iha, on today of all days?” 
“It’ll be fine, just leave everything to me.”
“He’s going to be late! For his own coronation! What will the visiting courts think?”
“You know what I think? You worry too much. You’re too serious for your own good, probably from all the time you spend with those old crows. Really Zephyr, you’re going to age before your time if you aren’t careful.”
“You shouldn’t be so calm when you yourself will also be late.”
“Sephora won’t mind, so don’t worry about me. Besides, it’s your fault I’m going to be late. You could have done this yourself.”
“I could not, Gwyn doesn’t listen to me half as well as he listens to you.”
“I’m going to take that as a compliment. Now shush.” She pressed a quick finger to her lips before slowly turning the knob and entering the darkened chamber, Zephyr close behind. “Go open the windows and I’ll take care of everything else.” With a sly grin, she made her way to the center of the room, stepping lightly on the dais that led to the bed. Grin widening, she grabbed a handful of the silk curtains around the bed and ripped them open. The movement only resulted in slight stirring and stretching of the sleeping form that was the prince. “You’re as hopeless as ever…..” Iha muttered, now climbing on top of the bed. Then, with one fluid movement she had ripped the pillow away. “Wake up Gwyn, you fool! You’re about to go down in history as the only Thelasona royal to miss his own coronation ceremony because he decided to sleep in! Now get up lazy!” 
“Coronation….?” The bleary eyed prince questioned, lifting his head from the pillow to blink at her several times before jolting up, nearly knocking her from the bed. “Why did you let me sleep in?!” 
“According to Zephyr you promised to be up in time….so don’t pin the blame on us.” Sliding off, she grabbed his arm and started to tug on him. “Now hurry up! You’ve only got ten minutes to get dressed!”
“Ten minutes! Have you seen how complex that thing I have to wear is? I need thirty minutes at least!”
“You’re just going to have to make do with what you have.” Zephyr said, now rejoining the group, a set of heavy garments held in his arms. 
“Can we at least do without all the little extra pieces?”
“No, Kitkunin would have my head if I let you go out there without being dressed in properly.” A slight shudder ran through the young adviser’s body.
“If you boys continue this conversation then he’ll have your head anyway for making him even more late!” sighing, Iha plucked the first clothing article from the pile, smoothing it briefly with her hand before shoving it towards Gwyn. “Here, get your pants on while I try and smooth these wrinkles out of your shirt and….what did you do to this thing!” she now held up a tangled mass of gold ribbons with her free hand, staring at it before tossing it back to Zephyr. “Sort that out!” 
Glaring scornfully at the mess of ribbons, the prince snatched his shirt from Iha’s hands. “I told you it was too complicated.” He gave as his answer, grabbing the shirt from her and pulling it on roughly. 
Before she had a chance to reply, the door flew open with a loud crash, causing all three to jump. They all turned to look at the figure that now stood doubled over panting. 
“Insula! Good, you’re here so you can help us with this!” Iha was the first to speak, rushing over to drag the messenger over to the group before he could even breath a word as to why he was there. “And you, wings out!” she snapped, pointing a finger at Gwyn. 
Zephyr, having finished solving his tangled task, thrust one end into Insula’s hands. 
“Erm…..I only came to tell you that Dalziel sent me to see what in the great heavens was taking so long.” 
“In which case we must do this quickly, now lift.” The young adviser lifted up his end and began moving behind his silently cursing prince. “I had a feeling a messenger would be sent eventually.” 
Guided by Iha’s directions, the two gently lowered the decorative piece until it was rested neatly on top of Gwyn’s wings. With swift hands, she set to work weaving the ribbons in among the feathers. “Finished!” she piped up several minutes later.
“Then let’s go before we come off as being even more of an embarrassment to our guests.” With a sweeping motion of his hands for the others to follow him, Zephyr made his way towards the door, holding it open for the others. 
Breaking into a run, Gwyn pulled off from the pack, calling behind him. “I’ll see you three at the reception!”
“That idiot is going to ruin his clothes by running off like a fool.” Iha rolled her eyes, gazing down the hall. “How do you think he’ll do Zephyr?”
“Well….” He began, pushing his glasses up, “he was graced with his father’s personality; it’s my opinion that he should be just as fine a ruler as he was.”
“If his attention span can hold out long enough then he will be.” Insula cut in, frowning slightly.
“He’ll take it more seriously once he’s gotten some experience.” 
“I agree; he’s going to be a good king.” Iha linked her arms with her two companions and looked forward with her thoughts on the future events to come.


----------

